# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Care Sheet Proposals >  Pool Safety And Pets

## Sandy Bear

With summer around the corner, pools can present a number of dangers  for pets and wild life.  Here are some devices that you can buy to  prevent little animals or pets from drowning.  Have a safe and happy summer! 


*Critter Skimmer*

"Finally,  there is an environmentally safe way to save the frogs and small  critters that inevitably make their way into your in-ground pool.  Critter Skimmer is an Eco-friendly invention that allows frogs, turtles,  mice, and other small critters to rescue themselves from in-ground pool  skimmers. Replacing the pool skimmer cover with a Critter Skimmer  allows animals that invariably end up in the pool to climb up the  attached spiral rescue ramp and through the opening in the skimmer cover  to safety."

*https://www.critterskimmer.com/*


*Frog Log*

"Once a frog, mouse, or other animal falls into a swimming pool, they  instinctively swim toward the pool wall trying to escape. The animal  will circle around the edge of the pool looking for a way out. The  animal will bump into the Frog Log, climb up the platform, climb the mesh  ramp, and exit the swimming pool. Some animals will use the Frog Log as a  visual clue for escape and swim towards it."

Works best on animals up to 1 pound in weight.  
If the pool is large, it is recommended to buy more than one.

*http://www.froglog.us/*


*Skamper Ramp*

"Each year, in the U.S. alone, *more than 50,000 family pets drown needlessly* in swimming pools, walled lakes, ponds, and canals along with *millions of wild animals.*
The Skamper-Ramp is a *simple, inexpensive solution* — even for fenced-in pools. From frogs to possums and cats to dogs of many sizes, you will *avoid waking to the tragedy of a drowned pet* or to the *unpleasant floating surprise of an expired critter.* It is the animal rescue device that will *help protect pets and animal passersby from accidental drowning,* day or night, whether any people are in the area or not."

*Skamper-Ramp - Super Skamper-Ramp - Dog Ramp - Dog Pool Steps*

The Skamper Ramp is even available at Petsmart! 
*The Skamper-Ramps - Summer PETssentials - Dog - PetSmart*


*Safety Turtle for Dogs*

"Alerts you if your pet falls in the pool or  off the boat."

"A standard pet immersion alarm system consists of:

One or more Turtles of the same color which includes a Velcro Adapter to securely attach Turtle to any  pet collar, and “baby Turtle” coding plug for  Base StationA Standard Base Station"

*http://www.safetyturtle.com/pool-safety-products/pet-pool-safety.html*

----------

